# Indiana CAGI



## TimJC

Alright, it's less than two weeks away now. Who is going to be hitting the Indiana venue for the CAG Invitational?

I've got that weekend off work, but I'm supposed to be at a mandatory meeting on saturday morning, so I'm kinda between a rock and a hard place. At this point I'm thinking of just blowing the meeting off and heading to Indiana.


----------



## crappielooker

you know my opinion on this tim..  i am 50% sure myself..


----------



## Miso_Ohio

I was going to try and make it but it is looking now like a big no. I am thinking about a career change, and to test the waters I have got a decent party to do for Red White and Boom downtown. That will be the last weekend before this event to do some preping for it. 

This event sounded like a lot of fun, I really wanted to go since I will be missing the tappan lake get together next weekend. I hope there will be a heavy Ohio presence at this event, we gotta show those Hoosiers that us Ohio guys do know how to fish for the elusive Bugle Mouth bass.


----------



## TimJC

I have to plan a trip over to West Side Tackle in the next week or so also. Ak, do you happen to recall the hours for this place?


----------



## cwcarper

I really wanted to make it out there...but i've already got enough planned for June. I don't think i can squeeze another trip in.


----------



## Carpless

Is it still at Lake Salinda? As of two weeks ago it was uncertain. And an alternate venue wasn't named.


----------



## TimJC

It is definitely on for Salinda. Gilbert Huxley just posted the info HERE.


----------



## tpet96

Mike,

I sent you an email with the reservations that I made at the 

Comfort Inn
111 Enterprise Way
Sellersburg
IN
47172
USA
Phone: (812) 246-1200 Fax: (812) 246-5948

The event is definately going to be held at Salinda. Let me know if you are going to make reservations there. T he chick and I will be pulling in Friday early evening, and staying through Sunday morning.


----------



## PAYARA

they have a dam rip,and they only drop the water
5ft???  how much more will be let out in the
next 2 weeks?


----------



## tpet96

The ACOE said they were dropping it 5' total. No more.........no less.


----------



## TimJC

As long and the bank space isn't muddy and atrocious then I'll be there. I am not going because there is a potential for 30s (though that would be nice). I am going because it is a national CAG event with a chance to meet new people, get new ideas, and possibly get some national CAG recognition in the tourney.


----------



## tpet96

I think you said it all for most of us Tim  If I wanted a 30, I'd be fishing Erie


----------



## catking

I wish you all the best of luck !!! Heck, my work schedule isn't that bad right now. I might even take a ride over. I'll see............ GOOD LUCK GUYS !!! THE CATKING !!!


----------



## TimJC

I just got back from a trip to West Side Tackle in Indy. They have about an eight foot section of carp stuff. Most of it is stuff that Paul sellers. The only X2 products I saw were rig and spool pouches, and some other small pouch that I can't recall. The guy at the counter didn't have any idea what was going on with the ordering of carp products so I have no ETA.

Also don't expect to get out of state licenses there unless you only want a one day pass.


----------



## PAYARA

Good looking out on the report,Tim.thanks.


----------



## crappielooker

yeah tim..half of those guys who works in there don't know much about carp gear..the guy you want to talk to is the owner himself...the stuff should be in their store soon..from what i heard its in chicago waiting to get thru customs..  who knows how long that will take..they promised me that it will be in by the CAGI..
BTW, i will be campin it down there ..


----------



## TimJC

I did overhear a conversation about packbait while I was there. maybe the Indy boys hang out there.


----------



## TimJC

Final Roll call for this event.

I will be leaving at 3:15a and hope to be there before 6:30a. This is going to be another long haul one day trip, but it should be worth it. Now I need to get off my lazy ass and make some bait so I may have a chance...


----------



## tpet96

Tim,

Getting ready to walk out the door in just a few to head over. Should be a fun weekend.  Just got off the phone with Ak. The lake looks AWESOME....but there is a little bit of mud along the shorelines. Shouldn't be a problem though. He said to bring boots or old shoes......I plan to go barefooted if needed  I'd say a piece of carpet or cardbaord will do just fine if needed.


----------



## crappielooker

it sucks that my cell phone doesn't work down here.. just got back from fishing a lake nearby here call elkcreek lake..saw bunch or fish splashing around..but no takers..talked to a couple locals and they said to also give patoka lake a try..they both said biig fish there..
lake salinda itself seems to be muddy or silt bottom..when i was out there checking out the depth for gilbert i found that my sinker was sinking into them pretty good..they are still pumping out the water from the lake as we speak..lots of access spots. that carpet/cardboard idea is great..bring some over.. .LOTS of people are fishing this lake for cats..the guy i spoke to said he caught a 20lbs channel out of there last week..he was using chicken breast strips marinate in strawberry flavor... thats a nice channel im sure..this town ain't too bad..got mickey D's pizza hut and some other fast food joint..
see you all down here ..


----------



## TimJC

Thanks for the info guys. I guess I need to go pick up one of the signal booster things for my phone when I head out for dry ice.

I just finished boiling a particle mix (Corn, hempseed, groats, chickpeas and maple peas by volume before boiling), making some chum balls (only 40), mixing my dry method, and making some PVA bags (2 pakka, 2 hemp, and 1 fish).

Now I'm just waiting on some batteries to recharge and then I can start loading the car.


----------



## cwcarper

Good luck to all of you fishing the CAGI...show them how we do it in Ohio  .


----------



## TimJC

Off to CAGI...


----------



## TimJC

I just got home and I'm beat from not catching any fish. The good news is that ohio mopped up the field. Shawn, Nicole, Ak, and I were the only ones representin' so you better recognize. Anyway, a whopping 2 fish were landed in all and by one of the above mentioned Ohioans. This means that the Lake Salinda venue will not qualify for a handicap in the national results. All in all 19 people attended, which is pretty good, but the lack of fish was not. There was a monster turtle caught and a few smaller ones, and channel cat was also caught.


----------



## crappielooker

all i caught was a nice dream of the monster..not a bite, a beep.. i'm heading to alum to do some night fishin right now..should be there until sunrise..if i can stand to be out there that long..congrats to the TChick team..


----------



## catking

Is that lake Indiana's version of Stonelick..........  To bad guys. I know that had to be dissapointing. Next time for sure !!! THE CATKING


----------



## TimJC

crappielooker said:


> all i caught was a nice dream of the monster..not a bite, a beep.. i'm heading to alum to do some night fishin right now..should be there until sunrise..if i can stand to be out there that long..congrats to the TChick team..


How is this possible. You wouldn't have made it there til 1a. You are crazy.


----------



## tpet96

Holy cow. What a weekend! Not really sure where to begin, so I guess Ill start from the top. Nicole (Fishinchick) and I left home Friday afternoon to head toward Indiana for the 2004 CAGI at Lake Salinda. After 4 ½ hrs of driving, we finally arrived in time to meet up with Gilbert Huxley and a few other carpers. Had a great time surveying the lake, and Gil and Ak (Carppielooker) set up the pegs for the following day. 



One of the craziest things that I have seen was on the way down there between Sellersburg and Salem, on Indiana St. Rt. 60. Back on May 30, there was a tornado that ripped through that area, doing major damage. This was the same storm system that produced the tornado that I was caught in on the way back from the Indianapolis 500. Anywhotalk about some unbelieveable damage. Entire hillsides of trees were flattened for as far as the eye could see. Foundations where houses and building used to be. It was a total mess. We have pictures of some of the hillsides, and will post them when we get them developed. 



Anyways..onto the CAGI! Gilbert had a decent turn out of 19 competing anglers. The day started with the survey of the lake, followed by certification of scales and a group photo. The peg draw took place after this and then we all dispersed to our drawn pegs. 



Upon arrival to Peg 11 (my peg), it had to be one of the worst pegs in the entire batch. Trees down in the water on both sides, extending out well over 30 into the water. I thought no way in heck was I gonna be able to horse a fish out of there, especially if it took a very long run down the bank. It brought a challenge that I was ready to face. 



Nicole fished Peg 10, and I believe Carpiohunter? Fished on Peg 13. Had great company around me for the event! I plumbed the area and found a muck to gravel transition. This was at the bottom of a steep slope in 12 of water, with 35 yards of bank giving way into 14 of water. I figured this was the place, so I threw out my marker, and started pre-baiting. 



By this time it was after 8:00, so in the water went the lines. I had 1 rod baited with a Pineapple boilie with a Mainline Pineapple Juice Hi-Vis Pop up. I used a PVA with chopped pineapple boilies to accompany that. On the other rod was 2 kernals of plain boiled maize with a kernal of artificial corn. Above that was a method feeder with my own brand of method mix. 



I had no bumps or runs until around 3:50 in the afternoon, which brought a screaming run on my boilie rod. I jumped.grabbed the rod, and after a 5 minute horsing fight, I brought my 1st fish of the event to the net. It weighed in at 11lb 1oz. Rebaited, cast back out, and waited. About 4:05 or so, I noticed a decent sized carp feeding up near the shoreline, so I reeled my method feeder in to about 2 in front of the fish. As soon as the corn settled and popped up off of the bottom, the fish took a mad jolt toward the corn and took off with it. Was an AWESOME sight to watch! He ran me into the 1 tree, but I managed to horse him out of it and finally to the net. Such a large fish! 20lb even, but this fish had to be 35 long. Awesome to say the least. We have photos of the fish, and Im sure well get them posted as soon as they are uploaded to the computer. 



At this point I wasnt sure how the anglers did from pegs 1-8, so I was biting my nails in anticipation to finding out. 6:00 rolled around, so we packed up and moved to the shelter. Nicole bumped into Ak along the way, and he said nobody had caught a fish in pegs 1-8, and I know I was the only one who caught fish in pegs 9-21. 



Upon arriving at the shelter, I found out that I won the entire regional CAGI with only 2 fish, for a total of 31lb 1oz. What a great way to put an end to a great day of fishing!



I want to thank the sponsors who donated the great prizes for the Indiana CAGI this year. Wackerbaits and Royal Carp kicked in gift certificates. West Side Tackle in Indianapolis kicked in a whole carpin outfit, complete with: 3 euro rods, 3 baitrunners, pod, buzz bars, 3 alarms, swingers, pod carry case, X2 Carryall, 2 X2 Method Feeder Rods for the Big Fish of the event. I also received 3 plaques from CAG for Big Fish, Weight of Top 4, and Total Weight. These were all great prizes, and I thank you VERY MUCH for participating in the CAGI. I have a youngster I am going to give the pod, rods, reels, alarms to that is just getting started in carping, and he is going to be 1 happy camper. Pics and story to follow Im sure 



Thanks to Gilbert Huxley, IN State Chair, for organizing this event. Hes a 1st class guy, and is very professional when it comes to the event. The burgers were GREAT Gil! Looking forward to fishing with you again in the near future! Also a thanks to Jerome Moisand for organizing the CAGI Nationwide. These types of events take a TON of planning, and you deserve a JOB WELL DONE for your efforts! Thanks to everyone that I met at this event. It was great spending time with you bankside, and talking with you at the cookout. Hope to meet all of you again down the road, and perhaps see you in Ohio sometime at one of our events!



In closing, I want to take the time to say how impressed I am with Lake Salinda. You dont realize how much of a gem this lake is until you visit it in person. It is nestled back in the hills surrounded by trees and farmland. VERY secluded and quiet back there. It is a shame that the DNR is draining the lake. Im hoping VERY much that they will not completely drain the lake, but only drop it to a certain level to allow it to refill after repairs. This is a very unique place, and it NEEDS to be preserved for future generations. 



Thanks Everyone!


----------



## atrkyhntr

AWESOME & CONGRATS Shawn!!!


----------



## bigjohn513

wtg!!!!!!!!! glad you showed them how ohio guys fish!!!!!!


----------



## PAYARA

thank GOD i did not travel all that way,man that
would suck!top angling Shawn,good show  

btw-can one of you guys give me a good run down
on all the stuff that bait store is selling now?
iam very curious to the pods?


----------



## tpet96

Here are my photos thus far for the event. I will add more the the album as they come to me. 

http://www.ofoto.com/ShareLandingSi...wSlide=true&Ux=0&UV=729910719759_771457773105


----------



## flathunter

Congrats Shawn!


----------



## atrkyhntr

AWESOME pics bud!!!
That lake sure looked like it was not at full pool ???
CONGRATS again...


----------



## tpet96

Unfortunately they are draining it. There is a rip in the dam, and initial reports were they were going to drain it 5' to repair the dam. Well........word has it now they are going to completely drain it to dredge and clean it up. If that is the case, this carp fishery will be lost. The lake record for carp is 39lbs that is confirmed with the DNR, but the CAG record is 43 lbs out of there. The average size is 18lbs if you can believe that. This is a Gem that needs to be preserved, but unfortunately Indiana doesn't recognize the carp at all, as they gut them during test shockings.....unlike Ohio releasing them.


----------



## atrkyhntr

tpet96 said:


> as they gut them during test shockings...



UNREAL!!!  
Did I say UNREAL!!!


----------



## catking

I don't know how I missed this, but that's great Shawn!!! I bet you feel great !!!! Cannot wait for the pics. Good Going !! THE CATKING !!!


----------

